
Turkey wants to give each of its 70 million citizens an email address - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/europe/2009/11/28/turkey-give-70-million-citizens-email-address-search-engine/
======
PieSquared
I have two initial responses.

First of all, this is pretty cool. It really turns email into something more
than it is in other areas, and seems like it would be a step forward for
Turkey...

...on the other hand, I kind of like the anonymity of email. I'm not sure I'd
like government issued email addresses, either.

So, really, I'm not sure how good or bad this is. Interesting, at the very
least.

~~~
riffic
untrustworthy. there are no good intentions here.

10gb isn't very futureproof either.

------
wr1472
This raises an interesting question (I'm sure not for the first time): We seem
to take physical post as being secure in the sense that if someone tampers
with it we can detect it quite easily. However we worry about people snooping
in on our emails without us knowing.

Does such a technology/service exist that allows us to detect as easily
whether someone has "opened" our email? I'm thinking an email sent to the
recipient with a one-time use embedded link (and password maybe) pointing to
the actual message somewhere on a server. I guess this would let you detect if
anyone else has read your message beforehand. It doesn't mitigate someone
tapping your internet connection.

Sounds like a classic security problem involving bob, alice and eve....

